# [WR] Rubik's Clock single 7.08 seconds!



## Dene (May 3, 2009)

Finally the clock single WR has been taken by my good buddy DAVID WONER  
You may also notice the SPECIAL NUMBER 7.08 SECONDS is the same as ERIK AKKERSDIJK'S AWESOME 3x3 single WR!!!!!! THEREFORE from now on CLOCK = 3x3 !!!!

From Derrick Eide (I haven't actually talked to him, but I know he said it):
OMG!!! WTF XD OMG!!! XD YES!!! OMG HAHA WOW HAHA XD HAHA MATYAS LOL HAHA OMG XD HAHA!!! OMG WTF!!! HAHA!!! YES!!! !!! LOL OMG!!!


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2009)

WOO-HOO HAHA!!! OMG XD YES WTF YEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! LOL!!! XD!!! OMG YAY WTF !!! YES WTF!!! OMG!!! WOW!!! OMG!!!  OMG WOW WTF  HAHA OMG HAHA WOW HAHA WOW XD WTF OMG  OMG!!! LOL OMG!!! WTF LOL OMG WTF  MATYAS !!! XD WTF!!! WOO-HOO OMG WOW LOL XD


----------



## shelley (May 3, 2009)

ZOMG AWESOME


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 3, 2009)

D-BONE FOR PRESDEINT LOL XD OMG!!! FTW ROFL YES!!! MATYAS


----------



## blade740 (May 3, 2009)

D-BOOOOOOOOONE.


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 3, 2009)

WoooT!

Congratz David!


----------



## MrData (May 3, 2009)

YAY, CONGRATULATIONS DAVID.


----------



## Kian (May 3, 2009)

WOWwZZZZ 7.08~!!111!! OMGZ TEECH MEH PLUZ!!!!


----------



## Escher (May 3, 2009)

well done david! Very nice time 

(OMFGWOW WTF2L!)


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> [removed






ConnorCuber said:


> [removed



Really sad guys.
Grow up, please.

Other then that, nice record.


----------



## mazei (May 3, 2009)

HAX!!!!11 TIS IS SO 1337 DAT I CANT SPELL RITE!11

Back to standard English. WOW!!!


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 3, 2009)

O_O

(msg too short)


----------



## cubeman34 (May 3, 2009)

O______________________________O


----------



## Odin (May 3, 2009)

Gratz!
*gives up on clock solving*


----------



## Pedro (May 3, 2009)

what about avg?


----------



## Erik (May 3, 2009)

TobiasDaneels said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > [removed
> ...



Totally agree with that, personally if I would be a mod I would temporarily ban people who say DIE to any person.
Congratulations to David for the nice time  welcome to the 7.08 WR club


----------



## Siraj A. (May 3, 2009)

FINALLY, David.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 3, 2009)

Lol, what's the next 7.08 WR going to be?
Congratz on the record. I can't even figure out how one of those things work.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 3, 2009)

Is it just me, or have world records been breaking quite often over the past month? Well, congratulations on the new record  (David is Vault on the forums, right?)


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 3, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Lol, what's the next 7.08 WR going to be?
> Congratz on the record. I can't even figure out how one of those things work.


well, it has to be an "easy" puzzle which hasn't reached sub-7 yet

sq1 single is the closest right now (if I'm right)


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 3, 2009)

He was sitting right next to me timing clock while I was taking my 5x5 average. It was really cool even though i wasn't really paying attention since I was kinda busy with something.


----------



## JustinJ (May 3, 2009)

Great job, that's an amazing record, although I'm not surprised at all


----------



## jcuber (May 3, 2009)

This thread is the first one where dene seemed at all n00b to me.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 3, 2009)

Sorry, for posting what I did, it was merely a joke.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 3, 2009)

Yay  WOOT!!!! YEAH!!!! YES!!!! WOOOHOO!!!!!!! WTFOMGLOL  YEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!! WOW!!! OMG!!



qqwref said:


> WOO-HOO HAHA!!! OMG XD YES WTF YEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! LOL!!! XD!!! OMG YAY WTF !!! YES WTF!!! OMG!!! WOW!!! OMG!!!  OMG WOW WTF  HAHA OMG HAHA WOW HAHA WOW XD WTF OMG  OMG!!! LOL OMG!!! WTF LOL OMG WTF  MATYAS !!! XD WTF!!! WOO-HOO OMG WOW LOL XD



Courtesy of your scrambler?


----------



## James Kobel (May 3, 2009)

I don't believe this one after all of Dene's other forum jokes(and the thread about Erik Limeback's so called WR). I demand evidence!


----------



## Dene (May 3, 2009)

Whoa way to not take a joke >_> <_<


----------



## TobiasDaneels (May 3, 2009)

Dene said:


> Whoa way to not take a joke >_> <_<



I knew it was a joke, but in the past, harsh things have been said about this person on this forum, so comments like that seem unappropriate to me.
Also, this is a public forum which can be read by anybody, and people who don't know the whole history may be offended by such language.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> WOO-HOO HAHA!!! OMG XD YES WTF YEEEEEEEEEEEES!!! LOL!!! XD!!! OMG YAY WTF !!! YES WTF!!! OMG!!! WOW!!! OMG!!!  OMG WOW WTF  HAHA OMG HAHA WOW HAHA WOW XD WTF OMG  OMG!!! LOL OMG!!! WTF LOL OMG WTF  MATYAS !!! XD WTF!!! WOO-HOO OMG WOW LOL XD



What's an Eide scramble doing here?? 

great job david!! sub-7 next time around?


----------



## qqwref (May 3, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Yay  WOOT!!!! YEAH!!!! YES!!!! WOOOHOO!!!!!!! WTFOMGLOL  YEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!! WOW!!! OMG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course. I can't generate Derrick Eide scrambles by hand!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.



Pedro said:


> what about avg?



It was fail. I think it went 10 7 10 8 16 

It was actually a pretty bad day for me, I just picked the right scramble to stop failing.



Erik said:


> Congratulations to David for the nice time  welcome to the 7.08 WR club



Thanks, now your 7.08 moves up a bit on the Oldest WR list like you wanted. 



soccerking813 said:


> Lol, what's the next 7.08 WR going to be?



Clock average, whenever I can get to another competition.


----------

